# organic needle dick



## mla2ofus

Pulled our carrots today and got a laugh from this one and it got lots of laughs at evening coffee.
Mike


----------



## Jim_S RIP

mla2ofus said:


> Pulled our carrots today and got a laugh from this one and it got lots of laughs at evening coffee.
> Mike



If you can duplicate it I’m sure there is a market!


----------

